# Moving to Javea



## nikkidelgado (Oct 5, 2014)

Hi expats!

I am moving to Javea in February next year. My husband is going to be working a singing contract in various venues in Costa Blanca and we have 2 small children both boys, aged 3 years and 6 months.

We are very interested in Javea as they have a few different international schools and lots for the expat community. 

We are looking for a long term rent and have seen a few websites with villas and townhouses. We are looking for somewhere with 3+ bedrooms in a gated community. 

Would love some recommendations on areas to look for houses that are family friendly 

Also I have seen some differences in opinions on schools the 3 we have looked at are 
Steve Jobs Rainbow School
Xabia International College
and LAUDE

We are keen to get our 3 year old into an international school early so he can start picking up Spanish. He is already billingual with English and Dutch.

I look forward to some responses here and getting to know more about the area.

Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nikkidelgado said:


> Hi expats!
> 
> I am moving to Javea in February next year. My husband is going to be working a singing contract in various venues in Costa Blanca and we have 2 small children both boys, aged 3 years and 6 months.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

I live in Jávea & know all 3 schools - nothing wrong with any of them per se & for older children or those maybe staying a short time, they're good or perhaps the only sensible option - but if you want your son to really pick up Spanish he needs to go to a Spanish state school & be taught in Spanish, & mix with Spanish speaking children, especially at his age

Spanish is taught as a subject at the schools you mention - so it wouldn't be quite as _natural _for him to pick it up

he can start in _infantil ,_ in the state schools at age 3


----------



## nikkidelgado (Oct 5, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> I live in Jávea & know all 3 schools - nothing wrong with any of them per se & for older children or those maybe staying a short time, they're good or perhaps the only sensible option - but if you want your son to really pick up Spanish he needs to go to a Spanish state school & be taught in Spanish, & mix with Spanish speaking children, especially at his age
> 
> ...


Hi,

Thanks for your welcome message.

Would be interested in hearing more about the Spanish state schools and what the difference is? 
XIC in particular seems to place a big emphasis on being a billingual school.

We are particulally interested in having them both in the English currliculum for GCSEs etc?

Have your kids gone through the Spanish system?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nikkidelgado said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your welcome message.
> 
> ...


XIC bilingual? That's the first I've heard of that - the staff I know personally who work there barely speak a word of Spanish - though I do know that some of the teachers are Spanish, so maybe that's what they mean?



if you want IGCSEs you will have to use one of the International schools - but the Spanish qualifications will get them into uni anywhere in the world just as well, if that's what you're concerned about


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nikkidelgado said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your welcome message.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I understand the question, but a state school is run by the state and an international school is run privately so one of the biggest difference would be a few thousand euros!
If you want a British curriculum I would have thought you'd want a British school not an international, although I see from this document that the International school IS a British school, so that's confusing!
http://www.britishcouncil.org/spain...-council-list-of-british-schools-in-spain.pdf
In a state school the education is free, but the textbooks and a lot of materials are not. In a private school you pay obviously for the tuition, but parents often say the school bus (if needed) and lunches are expensive and of course there's a uniform, or two to pay for.
My daughter went through state school here (well she was born here) as did Xabia's, but others send their kids to semi private (concertado) or private depending on preferences, future plans and of course economics!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lol - hit 'send' before I finished


yes, both my girls are in the state system & have been since we decided we were staying - one is doing Bachilerato ( Baccalaureate equivalent) . She is doing 'letras' & will go on to uni here to study linguistics

she's studying English, Latin, Greek, German, Castellano & Valenciano atm as well as the rest of the required subjects 

my younger daughter is planning to study nursing when she finishes obligatory schooling


----------



## nikkidelgado (Oct 5, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> XIC bilingual? That's the first I've heard of that - the staff I know personally who work there barely speak a word of Spanish - though I do know that some of the teachers are Spanish, so maybe that's what they mean?
> 
> 
> 
> if you want IGCSEs you will have to use one of the International schools - but the Spanish qualifications will get them into uni anywhere in the world just as well, if that's what you're concerned about


Ok good to know.
We are definatly going to wait until we arrive and actually visit the schools to see which ones we feel are best for them.

What is the process with registering for Spanish State schools?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I'm not sure I understand the question, but a state school is run by the state and an international school is run privately so one of the biggest difference would be a few thousand euros!
> If you want a British curriculum I would have thought you'd want a British school not an international, although I see from this document that the International school IS a British school, so that's confusing!
> http://www.britishcouncil.org/spain...-council-list-of-british-schools-in-spain.pdf
> In a state school the education is free, but the textbooks and a lt of materials are not. In a private school you pay obviously for the tuition, but parents often say the school bus (if needed) and lunches are expensive and of course there's a uniform, or two to pay for.
> My daughter went through state school here (well she was born here) as did Xabia's, but others send their kids to semi private (concertado) or private depending on preferences, future plans and of course economics!


LES & XIC are both 'British' in that they teach the UK curriculum, although call themselves 'international' (no idea why) - not sure about the Steve Jobs one - it was just a nursery school called Rainbow until fairly recently

LES is Lady Elizabeth - sometimes known as Laude Lady Elizabeth


----------



## nikkidelgado (Oct 5, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I'm not sure I understand the question, but a state school is run by the state and an international school is run privately so one of the biggest difference would be a few thousand euros!
> If you want a British curriculum I would have thought you'd want a British school not an international, although I see from this document that the International school IS a British school, so that's confusing!
> 
> In a state school the education is free, but the textbooks and a lot of materials are not. In a private school you pay obviously for the tuition, but parents often say the school bus (if needed) and lunches are expensive and of course there's a uniform, or two to pay for.
> My daughter went through state school here (well she was born here) as did Xabia's, but others send their kids to semi private (concertado) or private depending on preferences, future plans and of course economics!


Thanks for the info.

Lots to think about! He is turning 3 in January so we will have some time to look around and see what we think will be the best option. Its great to get some info here so thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> LES & XIC are both 'British' in that they teach the UK curriculum, although call themselves 'international' (no idea why) - not sure about the Steve Jobs one - it was just a nursery school called Rainbow until fairly recently


Just had a quick look at the Rainbow/ Steve Jobs school.
:jaw:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nikkidelgado said:


> Ok good to know.
> We are definatly going to wait until we arrive and actually visit the schools to see which ones we feel are best for them.
> *
> What is the process with registering for Spanish State schools?*


since we're talking Jávea, you go to the _Casa de Cultura _in the town, give them your address & they tell you which school your child will attend

they'll also give you all the forms you need to fill in, some of which you take to the school & some back to them & also the medical form - all children have to have a medical before they start school


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Just had a quick look at the Rainbow/ Steve Jobs school.
> :jaw:


yes.... there has been rather a lot of 'interesting' discussion about this place over the summer - it remains to be seen exactly how it all pans out, since it's only been open in its present guise for a few weeks


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

nikkidelgado said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your welcome message.
> 
> ...


With children as young as yours I can't see a reason to send them to a private school. If you want them to do IGCSEs then you can switch them to an international/British school later on. As you probably know, in Javea it's not just a case of learning Castillian Spanish, but Valenciano as well, and I imagine they'll do that much better at a local school (an international school might not even teach Valenciano?). Within a few years your kids will be trilingual - or "quadilingual" if they can maintain their Dutch - which is far more advantageous than following some curriculum during their primary years.

The downside with state schools is that if you don't speak Spanish it's harder to communicate with the school, help your kids with their homework, talk about problems, etc, but it's generally outweighed by the advantages and the fact you'll probably be saving at least €1000/month.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

Out of interest, what happens to a child whose parents are out of work and just can't find the money for the books and uniforms?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Justina said:


> Out of interest, what happens to a child whose parents are out of work and just can't find the money for the books and uniforms?


the child can no longer attend the school - I know people this has happened to 

some leeway might be given in some circumstances - but certainly if the previous term's fees aren't paid, then the child would be unlikely to be accepted back the following term

a private school is after all a business, when all is said & done


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Justina said:


> Out of interest, what happens to a child whose parents are out of work and just can't find the money for the books and uniforms?


Do you mean state or private?


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Schools*



xabiachica said:


> the child can no longer attend the school - I know people this has happened to
> 
> some leeway might be given in some circumstances - but certainly if the previous term's fees aren't paid, then the child would be unlikely to be accepted back the following term
> 
> a private school is after all a business, when all is said & done


I didn't make myself clear. I was referring to state schools.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Justina said:


> I didn't make myself clear. I was referring to state schools.


ahh

most state schools don't have uniform, so that isn't an issue

now with so many families struggling - not just the unemployed - lots of schools have a 'hand me down' book system where the books are passed down to those who need them

unemployed & families in various other situations such as one-parent families or those with more than 3 children (familia numerosa) can also get help towards school books , though I unsderstand that last year's grants (2013-2014) haven't yet been paid in my area

at my daughters' instituto, a lot of the teachers are now working book-less - either from worksheets or memory sticks


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

nikkidelgado said:


> Hi expats!
> 
> I am moving to Javea in February next year. My husband is going to be working a singing contract in various venues in Costa Blanca and we have 2 small children both boys, aged 3 years and 6 months.
> 
> ...


Wow, I'm interested in your husband's singing contract, as we've had several musicians asking about work. To get a contract is pretty unusual, let alone one which is paying enough to support a family of four, with a large house and international school fee.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

brocher said:


> Wow, I'm interested in your husband's singing contract, as we've had several musicians asking about work. To get a contract is pretty unusual, let alone one which is paying enough to support a family of four, with a large house and international school fee.


Yes, I meant to write something about this.
Work as a singer is uncommon, but a singer, with a contract, which can support a family and with some permanence too...
Congratulations to that man!

Where will he be working? I mean is it a hotel, a club, a theatre???


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

As far as picking up Spanish in an international school goes, it's important to know the nationalities of the children in the school. If there are many English speakers, they will naturally congregate together in breaks and lunch and English will be dominant, particularly if spoken at home too.

When we moved here, our kids were 2 and 4. We made the decision to send them to a Spanish school for total immersion in the language. There were English lessons, but they were taught that lemons were 'sewer'.  There was English at home and Spanish at school and with friends. Bear in mind that we are in a (pretty much) totally Spanish area. They moved to a bilingüal school (member of NABSS) before secondary, where they followed a 70% English/30% Spanish curriculum, spoke exclusively Spanish in breaks and lunch with friends and took iGCSEs and A-Levels. They are totally bilingual.

In an area with a lot of expats, you may find that an international school, international friends and international family life would mean that Spanish would always be a second or third language. I also know mixed British/Spanish families whose children have gone to Spanish schools and have become so 'Spanish' that they are not comfortable speaking English at home! This is where the Spanish-speaking Brit has not insisted on keeping English on at home. 

I would send your sons to the local Spanish schools or nurseries to begin with. They settle very quickly at this age. You can always move them in years to come when their Spanish comes naturally. Good luck and enjoy your new life!


----------



## Vicky P (Feb 5, 2015)

*Javea*

Hi there,

I've just read your post and you are obviously living in Javea now?
My daughter went to the Rainbow/Steve Jobs nursery and now she goes to Alfa & Omega in Denia, we are very happy with both schools.
I also write a blog about moving to Javea

It is a great place to live!
Vicky


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, I meant to write something about this.
> Work as a singer is uncommon, but a singer, with a contract, which can support a family and with some permanence too...
> Congratulations to that man!
> 
> Where will he be working? I mean is it a hotel, a club, a theatre???


Thereupon ended the exchange of posts.
I wonder if all went as planned.


----------



## Adventuring again (May 29, 2015)

Vicky P said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I've just read your post and you are obviously living in Javea now?
> My daughter went to the Rainbow/Steve Jobs nursery and now she goes to Alfa & Omega in Denia, we are very happy with both schools.
> ...


Hi Vicky

My family and I are moving to Javea in 9 weeks! I would very much like to read your blog - are you able to post a link?

Thank you
Terri


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> Thereupon ended the exchange of posts.
> I wonder if all went as planned.


I wish people would come back and just update now and again. It would be nice to know how things develop for them


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Adventuring again said:


> Hi Vicky
> 
> My family and I are moving to Javea in 9 weeks! I would very much like to read your blog - are you able to post a link?
> 
> ...


if there's anything you'd like to know, ask away!

I've been in Jávea 11.5 years now, with my family


----------



## Adventuring again (May 29, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> if there's anything you'd like to know, ask away!
> 
> I've been in Jávea 11.5 years now, with my family


Thank you

I am sure there are dozens of things I want to know, I just don't know it yet! lol

The kids are all booked up for school, I am a writer so work is sorted and I have accommodation so all the important stuff is taken care of. 

I guess it is just things like extra curricular stuff for the kids, my son is 6 and I would like him to get into some sort of scouts type group if there is any such thing. My daughter is 4 and is crazy good at gymnastics and also wants to learn to play guitar properly so if there's anything like that in the area it would be great to know about it.

For myself, I know no one there so any sort of theatre groups or book clubs, choir maybe or anything that will accept a very late 30's year old, single mum really! lol


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Adventuring again said:


> Thank you
> 
> I am sure there are dozens of things I want to know, I just don't know it yet! lol
> 
> ...


apart from scouts - there's all of that & more! 

The sports centre has all kinds of clubs, including gymnastics, there are guitar teachers & a music 'conservatory' & a lot of things are linked to the local schools, too

a 'rock choir' & more 'serious' choirs & various other 'grown up' clubs

take a look at these - at the back of them you'll find lots of info. for your free time Javea Grapevine


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Vicky P said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I've just read your post and you are obviously living in Javea now?
> My daughter went to the Rainbow/Steve Jobs nursery and now she goes to Alfa & Omega in Denia, we are very happy with both schools.
> ...


I would also be interested in reading your blog if you could send a link when you can please ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Leanne7011 said:


> I would also be interested in reading your blog if you could send a link when you can please ?


when Vicky has enough posts she can put a link as her signature


----------

